# What is up with the name of this forum?  Naruto Ave now is Sasuke Ave?



## mulattopantz (Apr 1, 2006)

Who changed all the names?!


----------



## Ippy (Apr 1, 2006)

Lol, its April Fools Day!


----------



## Slips (Apr 1, 2006)

Welcome to April the 1st

either that or lotU has been promoted to MOD :amazed


----------



## Shika-Teichou (Apr 1, 2006)

... You'll get it sometime....

Edit: Crap, too late


----------



## Insipidipity (Apr 1, 2006)

I take it you're not from america?


----------



## louis (Apr 1, 2006)

It is just an april fools jock that i hope is not perminant


----------



## Naruto_Demon (Apr 1, 2006)

But why bother changing the name?


----------



## Slips (Apr 1, 2006)

Naruto_Demon said:
			
		

> But why bother changing the name?




er..... to fool people ...

Mission was a success


----------



## Dhevil (Apr 1, 2006)

Its April Fools day.(Well, at least in America it is...)

This thing happens on quite a few other forums and websites.
Nothing to worry about, it'll be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## Naruto_Demon (Apr 1, 2006)

ya I know it will it's just confusing.


----------



## Utz (Apr 1, 2006)

There's like 10 threads about this.

Recycling.


----------

